
The Shocking Origin of Vegetable Oil – Garbage - crphilipp
https://medium.com/@drjasonfung/the-shocking-origin-of-vegetable-oil-garbage-1c2ce14ae513
======
safar
The headline is a bit misleading - the author is talking about __hydrogenated
oils __(popular brands of which include Crisco in the US, Dalda in India) and
not 'normal' vegetable oils. India is one of the largest consumer of plain old
vegetable oils and it is generally considered to be healthier than animal fat.

